# Funny party stories



## BulletProofBiotch (Jul 15, 2011)

Wanna share some funny , akward , crazy party stories ?
Well here's mine , I was at a rave and I was really getting into it and I'm NOT fat but my backside and legs are kinda thick but hey I'm black :3 can't help that , long story short I get pulled up on stage and I start twerking and winding , out of nowhere some dude runs up and smacks the hell out of my butt and starts talking all kinds of dirty to me  , when I get off stage two girls are calling me over to dance with them and before the night was over I got kissed by a girl with braces and her braces cut my lip , the funny thing is I'm not inti girls and i'm an avid believer in abstinance


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

This was going to be an okay topic and you blew it, OP. You just fucking blew it.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 15, 2011)

HEY I WAS AT A PARTY AND I DRANK ALCOHOL AND I BARFED SO MUCH IT'S AWESOME CRAZY I TELL YOU ISN'T IT DUDE IT WAS SO FUNNY


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 15, 2011)

There were English words in this sentence, but i'm not exactly sure what was going on in here.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 15, 2011)

This thread is bad, and you should feel bad OP.

Also, learn English and Grammar please, makes me more likely to not want to raeg* at you in future.  


*What is this feeling, it's like...I want to scream at the screen, and smack the OP with a Dictionary.  Whats happening to me? ;A;


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 15, 2011)

I think the last time I went to a party Reagan was in office.

These nice boys taught me how to "trickle down."

If you know what I mean.

(;


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 15, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I think the last time I went to a party Reagan was in office.
> 
> These nice boys taught me how to "trickle down."
> 
> ...


 
Oh You

I missed you, and your wildly flirtacious antics ;P


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2011)

at a birthday party, we all jumped in a car and drove over to a friend's house to try and convince someone who was currently not at the party to come. It was quite crowded with all the seats down, not to mention the driver was a FUCKING MANIAC. he almost drove straight into a dead end at 50 mph. Then we went drag racing. it was exhilirating, especially with the Born of Osiris blasting quite loudly.


after posting this, read OP.

......no comment.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 15, 2011)

I almost killed myself by lifting a rock over my head, dropping it, narrowly missing my head, turning around, tripping over that rock, and then sleeping on it as my pillow.

There was also another night where my friend was feeling rather sick, so I punched him in the stomach and he was sick everywhere. Instead of acting all horrified, he shouted "It's boomer time!" and happily treated himself to more drinks. And got sick nine times that whole night (a night that went all the way to the morning).

There was also another one where I did nothing but complain until everyone felt a bit depressed and turned on me, but that's a different story.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> There was also another one where I did nothing but complain until everyone felt a bit depressed and turned on me, but that's a different story.



OMG ME TOO!!!!!!11!, LETS BE BFFS =D

:V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I
> There was also another one where I did nothing but complain until everyone felt a bit depressed and turned on me, but that's a different story.


edit:meh


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 15, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I think the last time I went to a party Reagan was in office.
> 
> These nice boys taught me how to "trickle down."
> 
> ...


 
Let's just say they had nothing to worry about from the "supply side."

(;


----------



## BulletProofBiotch (Jul 15, 2011)

Can't all be gold , I wrote to get a response and that's what I got , so it's fine by me :3


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jul 16, 2011)

.


----------



## Fenno (Jul 16, 2011)

I was a pretty lame party once, freshman in high school, and no alcohol or substances. The people were watching Passion of the Christ, for Pete's sake. That's how lame it was. 

I didn't quite notice that at the time, as I didn't go to a whole lot of parties back then. I was a horny little bugger back then, so all I could think about was making out with a girl. Not girl_s_, just girl. Singular. So, I set my eights on a nice looking girl who is as disinterested in the party as I am. We sit on the couch in the next room over from where everybody else is, and I asked her very simply: "So... You wanna make out?"

She looked and me with a look that said "Meh," but she actually said "OK." I didn't notice how not into it she was, so I was gonna go for it anyway. She's more or less laying back on the couch, and she isn't willing to move _at all_. in retrospect, her body language ironically said "come at me, bro." She's sitting [laying] next to me, so I sort of have to twist to face her and then lay back in order to get near her. I'm a pretty big nerd, and as per the norm, I hadn't really gotten much exercise that day. As a result, halfway through the maneuver, I lurched forward towards her face, uttered a low, shuddering "ughughughugh" about an inch from her face. Her eyes widened like I was a madman, and I just went for it anyway. It was the last time I kissed a girl.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jul 16, 2011)

One thing I find about crazy drunk stories, is that they only tend to be funny for the people involved.

And it's not really a party story, but it's related to drunk people. So I was at a trainstation and all the drunkards were going home from another shitty football match, they muscular guy comes up to me and my friends and first tells us about how dangerous the seagull on the traintracks was. Then he starts talking about how his rugby friend punched a rhino and after saying that he asked me why I was carrying a cup of confetti. I told him I was thirsty and that I was smuggling some more in my underwear and he decided then that I was tougher than the seagull while backing away and laughing in a friendly way.

And then some middle aged women told me to prove it by taking my clothes off, that's the end I guess


----------



## Raphael (Jul 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;Jh8DMXo4IU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh8DMXo4IU0[/video]

I had an orgy.  ^^
Sorta.



> One thing I find about crazy drunk stories, is that they only tend to be funny for the people involved.



Yep, very true. And occasionally funny for people who know them very well also.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 16, 2011)

I accidentally started a fist fight between at least 30-40 drunk people on my friend's front lawn after mentioning Hitler :roll:


----------



## Tycho (Jul 16, 2011)

There was this one time, I was at this kickass party

no I wasn't

and inb4 someone makes a "lol MMORPG" joke


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 16, 2011)

I used to go to "Rocky Horror Picture Show" midnight showings in Milwaukee. We usually went on Halloween, so it wasn't necessary to dress in a RHPS-specific costume. One year, I was just kind of throwing stuff together, I wore a goat mask and some of my brother's old gothic clothes. Pretty lame, but then again, I am pretty lame. 

At this theater, they always do a little skit before the show really starts, and this year they were doing these dances to popular/classic songs. It was a lot of fun, they were doing a great job.

Then NIN's "Closer" comes on. If you've never heard it, the lyrics boil down to "I want to fuck you like an animal."

Suddenly, everybody's looking at the goat-guy in the faux bondage gear. 

Suddenly, groping.


----------



## Azure (Jul 16, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I used to go to "Rocky Horror Picture Show" midnight showings in Milwaukee. We usually went on Halloween, so it wasn't necessary to dress in a RHPS-specific costume. One year, I was just kind of throwing stuff together, I wore a goat mask and some of my brother's old gothic clothes. Pretty lame, but then again, I am pretty lame.
> 
> At this theater, they always do a little skit before the show really starts, and this year they were doing these dances to popular/classic songs. It was a lot of fun, they were doing a great job.
> 
> ...


 The first consensual sex I ever had was at Rocky Horror. Good times. I didn't go in bondage gear though, I went dressed like Britney Spears. Crazy party!


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 16, 2011)

I was invited to a medieval banquet-type thing, and there was a lot of mead drinking going on (I had quite a bit, but not enough to get completely smashed. At least I can remember what happened), and this random guy walks up and states, loudly, "Hey everybody! I smell like Christmas!" Crazy sh*t ensues, everybody smells him (including me), and we all agree that yes, he did smell like christmas. Best moment of the night.


----------



## Fenno (Jul 16, 2011)

He probably just fell in some pine branches, and subconsciously associated that with Christmas trees, a seasonal smell. Either that, or you all have suppressed memories of drunk people associated with Christmastime. Alcoholic uncle dressed up as Santa, perhaps?


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 16, 2011)

I wasn't drunk, actually. The reason he smelled like pine was because he was part of the battles earlier, which partly took place in a pine forest.


----------



## Fenno (Jul 16, 2011)

Of course, my fair lady, 'twas only a jest.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 16, 2011)

All has been forgiven, my gracious... otter.


----------



## Fenno (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, don't think that the otter is my fursona or something. Just an avatar.


----------

